# Starter Top 5 Muskie Baits



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I've done a little research and picked 5 baits that I might first purchase for chasing muskie.

In no particular order:
1. Drifter believer 8" natural sucker
2. Suick thriller 9" lemonhead 
3. Drifter hellhound 8" in cisco
4. Whopper plopper 190 in loon
5. Depthraider in firetiger. 

I already have 4 or 5 bucktails (including a double 10), 2 jakes, large storm crank, large piker plug (red/white), large firetiger spoon, and one bulldawg. 

Any comments or suggestions instead of those 5? I would love to buy all types of baits and colors, but baits are expensive!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Shallow running super shad rap
Wiley headshaker

My two top producing body baits.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'd up the size of the suick... the bigger the better in my book, but also I have had far less issues with getting them to do what I want in the 10 and 12" sizes. The 10" HI plastic one is also a really good bait. Only glaring omission I see is a good glider, hellhound, phantom soft tail, or Smutly are my favorites. Also a WTD surface lure like a weagle, or viper or something. Double 10's are great, but 8's and 9's last all day! Color doesn't matter as much with surface stuff, but depending on where you are fishing color should be adjusted to forage base, and water clarity... Just like any other kind of fishing really.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

vano397 said:


> I'd up the size of the suick... the bigger the better in my book, but also I have had far less issues with getting them to do what I want in the 10 and 12" sizes. The 10" HI plastic one is also a really good bait. Only glaring omission I see is a good glider, hellhound, phantom soft tail, or Smutly are my favorites. Also a WTD surface lure like a weagle, or viper or something. Double 10's are great, but 8's and 9's last all day! Color doesn't matter as much with surface stuff, but depending on where you are fishing color should be adjusted to forage base, and water clarity... Just like any other kind of fishing really.



Thanks for for the suggestion about getting a larger thriller. I have the hellhound at #3. I looked on a different forum and a lot of people mentioned them. Had to look them up as I never heard of the hellhound. I would be fishing both clear and murky waters. Probably mostly a sucker forage base for most places I assume.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

redneckman said:


> I've done a little research and picked 5 baits that I might first purchase for chasing muskie.
> 
> In no particular order:
> 1. Drifter believer 8" natural sucker
> ...


Where will you be musky fishing? Lake St. Clair?

I'd pass on the Believer unless you plan to troll otherwise go with an 8" Storm Kick'n Minnow in either perch or white. Instead of the Suick I'd opt for a 9.5" Shadzilla by Waterwolf lures something in a natural color. The 8" Hellhound is good but I'd go with perch or walleye. You've got the right Whopper Plopper. I'd pass on the Depthraider as well & go with a regular size Medussa in either black or white.

Oh crap! how could I forget about Bondy Baits? I've caught more musky on those than all my other lure combined.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I would most likely be fishing Sanford, Wixom, Budd, Skeg, Clam, Torch. Thinking about sticking with less heavy baits to start out with. Can't spend the money to purchase 2 rod/reels right now. Going with a multi-duty heavy bass/muskie setup 3/4oz-3oz 7'6" rod. Just trying to decide what reel now for $200 and under. Winch, Iron Pt, Cardiff, etc.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

redneckman said:


> I would most likely be fishing Sanford, Wixom, Budd, Skeg, Clam, Torch. Thinking about sticking with less heavy baits to start out with. Can't spend the money to purchase 2 rod/reels right now. Going with a multi-duty heavy bass/muskie setup 3/4oz-3oz 7'6" rod. Just trying to decide what reel now for $200 and under. Winch, Iron Pt, Cardiff, etc.


I've done good on Budd with a perch Kick'n Minnow, jigging a pearl Bondy in the deeper areas, white regular Medussa & a homemade buck tail in white & red. Though with the rod you're using you won't be able to throw the Medussa or Jig the Bondy without breaking the rod.

On Torch Lake jigging a Bondy would be the way to go unless you plan to troll.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

redneckman said:


> I would most likely be fishing Sanford, Wixom, Budd, Skeg, Clam, Torch. Thinking about sticking with less heavy baits to start out with. Can't spend the money to purchase 2 rod/reels right now. Going with a multi-duty heavy bass/muskie setup 3/4oz-3oz 7'6" rod. Just trying to decide what reel now for $200 and under. Winch, Iron Pt, Cardiff, etc.


Under200 it's hard to beat an Abu Record. Cast a mile and have very smooth, powerful drags.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

ESOX said:


> Under200 it's hard to beat an Abu Record. Cast a mile and have very smooth, powerful drags.


How are they for bucktails like double 8's or 10's? I know it's not a torro winch. I probably wouldn't throw 10's with it. Just curious.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ratio may be a bit high for hard pulling double cowgirls and the like, but for glide baits, cranks and normal buck tails I prefer a little quicker reel. Especially with glide baits.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I would recommend a daiwa Lexa 400. This is a very smooth reel, easy to use all day and has been reliable for me to date. Amazon has them under 200 with free shipping right now. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FP...a+lexa+400&dpPl=1&dpID=511lBXp7PGL&ref=plSrch


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lexus are also excellent reels. I have a couple of the 300 size. Hold all the line I could ever need in braid. Also excellent casting reels, the 300 is my go to for lures up to 2 oz. but for bigger baits the 400 would be the way to go. 
Can't go wrong with Abu or Daiwa. They are all you will find on my boat.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'd check flea bay for a shimano curado 300 EJ... They are usually every day sellers for about 200-220, and sometimes you can score one for a bit less. Also keep an eye out for a calcutta b 300 or 400. Probably the best all around reel made, and super durable.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

vano397 said:


> I'd check flea bay for a shimano curado 300 EJ... They are usually every day sellers for about 200-220, and sometimes you can score one for a bit less. Also keep an eye out for a calcutta b 300 or 400. Probably the best all around reel made, and super durable.


Looks like a great reel. They don't make it in a left handle model though.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ugh... all you lefties do it backwards! haha, anyhow, the curado 301 E is a great reel too, and the calcutta d is what I have upgraded to, and they have the lefty in that, but they aren't cheap... Someday tackle manufacturers won't discriminate against lefties, and shimano will make a tranx in a 400 size :/


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the tranx with the 4:6.1 and 30" of line pickup would be amazing for big bucktails or any big bait?


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

redneckman said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the tranx with the 4:6.1 and 30" of line pickup would be amazing for big bucktails or any big bait?


The tranx is a very nice reel but at $500 it's 2.5 times as much as you're looking at spending plus it's a very large "low profile" reel that can be hard to use all day. No doubt though that if you're thinking about buying one that's going to do everything and more for you.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

redneckman said:


> I would most likely be fishing Sanford, Wixom, Budd, Skeg, Clam, Torch. Thinking about sticking with less heavy baits to start out with. Can't spend the money to purchase 2 rod/reels right now. Going with a multi-duty heavy bass/muskie setup 3/4oz-3oz 7'6" rod. Just trying to decide what reel now for $200 and under. Winch, Iron Pt, Cardiff, etc.


I tried that route, the bass rods just don't have the butt length to be comfortable for all day. You could throw bass size swimbaits, spinnerbaits, and wtd top waters . If you jump up to heavier baits save your money and get a 8' 6" rod . I would look at homewreckers, weagles, and jack pots for wtd top waters. Big game twitch baits and 10" jakes. Soft tail phantoms and mantas for gliders. Any double cowgirls... Mag dawgs and pounders for rubber. Oh and a prop bait, I like the lee tauchen baits!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Fishsmith85 said:


> The tranx is a very nice reel but at $500 it's 2.5 times as much as you're looking at spending plus it's a very large "low profile" reel that can be hard to use all day. No doubt though that if you're thinking about buying one that's going to do everything and more for you.


I'm definitely not going to purchase one. Just like looking/dream of what an unlimited budget could buy.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Corey K said:


> I tried that route, the bass rods just don't have the butt length to be comfortable for all day. You could throw bass size swimbaits, spinnerbaits, and wtd top waters . If you jump up to heavier baits save your money and get a 8' 6" rod . I would look at homewreckers, weagles, and jack pots for wtd top waters. Big game twitch baits and 10" jakes. Soft tail phantoms and mantas for gliders. Any double cowgirls... Mag dawgs and pounders for rubber. Oh and a prop bait, I like the lee tauchen baits!


I'm going to go the double duty heavy bass/muskie route because I bass fish more than anything. I don't want to invest in a heavy duty muskie rod yet as I don't know if I really will get into it hardcore. If I do enjoy it and want to dedicate some serious time/money I would definitely look into a big heavy rod/reel combo. Always have that heavy bass rod for lighter baits like bucktaiks (not 10's). Would definitely get a big rod if looking at fishing big mag dawgs, medussas, or bondy's.


----------

